# Titleist pro v1x alternative



## Carpfather1 (May 15, 2016)

I been trying a couple of different balls  but keep going back to the old faithfull prov1x I just find them more consistant with the way it runs out or checks ect and love the feel of them putting is there a  alternative some one has switched over too and found just as good if not better sick of paying premium prices for the titleist marketing&#128514; cheers in advance


----------



## ruff-driver (May 15, 2016)

Rzn black :thup:


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2016)

Taylormade Tp x

Can get 4 dozen for Â£90 from clickgolf currently


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2016)

Bridgestone 330 RXS while you can still get them is my choice. Doesn't seem to be much love on here for the Srixon Z Star XV which they marketed as their equivalent


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 15, 2016)

fundy said:



			Taylormade Tp x

Can get 4 dozen for Â£90 from clickgolf currently
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for these. You can often pick them up in bulk for around Â£20/dozen. It's a great ball


----------



## connor (May 15, 2016)

Last round and a half I've started to use ad333 tours them are decent enough.. For me but then I don't think I get the full benefit of a prov1 at times


----------



## upsidedown (May 15, 2016)

Vice Pro plus :thup: Â£ 1.79 a ball for 60 , jobs a good one .


----------



## bladeplayer (May 15, 2016)

As said in a previous thread , up to 3/4weeks ago there was nothing except titleist in my bag , , found a Wilson Staff dx 2 soft and played a few holes with it , bought 12 for â‚¬20 an have played last 3 rounds with them , no loss of yardage beautiful around the greens & chipping .. 

Big fan of them now


----------



## Carpfather1 (May 15, 2016)

i played the ad333 tours for a while im not to fussed to be honest. Been thinking of trying the tour preffered x or even the standard tour preferred.im interested in these vice balls pro /pro plus but you can't order a sleave of three just to try out


----------



## Sats (May 15, 2016)

I'm intrigued by VICE balls; heard nothing but praise for them.


----------



## SugarPenguin (May 15, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Rzn black :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yup. Â£20 a dozen for the 2014 model. Currently using and they are great value.


----------



## quinn (May 15, 2016)

Callaway chrome soft Â£23 from golf online...


----------



## Hobbit (May 16, 2016)

fundy said:



			Taylormade Tp x

Can get 4 dozen for Â£90 from clickgolf currently
		
Click to expand...

Cracking ball. I've a few dozen in the garage I'm working through, or I would be if fit to play.


----------



## USER1999 (May 16, 2016)

Another one for the Tailor made tpx.

It's amazing how so many can recommend replacing a prov1x with something not remotely similar, just because it's what you use?


----------



## stokie_93 (May 16, 2016)

fundy said:



			Taylormade Tp x

Can get 4 dozen for Â£90 from clickgolf currently
		
Click to expand...

with you on this.

Just bought 20 pearl balls for 12.50!
Lovely ball to use!


----------



## freddielong (May 16, 2016)

Nike Rzn tour platinum the new 2016 ball, honestly they are the best ball I have ever used.


----------



## Berger (May 16, 2016)

fundy said:



			Taylormade Tp x

Can get 4 dozen for Â£90 from clickgolf currently
		
Click to expand...

That seems like a very good deal. 

Has anyone bought from clickgolf before? There are some mixed reviews on trustpilot.


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2016)

Berger said:



			That seems like a very good deal. 

Has anyone bought from clickgolf before? There are some mixed reviews on trustpilot.
		
Click to expand...

clickgolf are fine, bought with them several times


----------



## guest100718 (May 16, 2016)

If you want Prov1x then buy prov1x.


----------



## guest100718 (May 16, 2016)

fundy said:



			clickgolf are fine, bought with them several times
		
Click to expand...


me too


----------



## Berger (May 16, 2016)

fundy said:



			clickgolf are fine, bought with them several times
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. I think I'll have to take them up on that offer.


----------



## Crawfy (May 16, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			Yup. Â£20 a dozen for the 2014 model. Currently using and they are great value.
		
Click to expand...

A good ball and deffo deals to be had. The Black is a very solid replacement for the Prov VX whilst the Platinum offers a touch more softness alike the ProV.


----------



## HowlingGale (May 16, 2016)

Crawfy said:



			A good ball and deffo deals to be had. The Black is a very solid replacement for the Prov VX whilst the Platinum offers a touch more softness alike the ProV.
		
Click to expand...

What's the difference between the RZN tour black and the RZN black?


----------



## lex! (May 16, 2016)

Wilson DX3 Spin


----------



## Region3 (May 16, 2016)

HowlingGale said:



			What's the difference between the RZN tour black and the RZN black?
		
Click to expand...

I could be wrong, but I think the ones with TOUR in the name are 2016, and without are 2015. You'll be able to tell by the price.

Whilst technically speaking the black should be closer to the ProV1x, it's worth noting that Rory is using the Platinum this year whereas I think he used the black previously.

My usual ball is ProV1x. I've used both Nike balls and prefer the platinum, although there's nothing wrong with the black.


----------



## patricks148 (May 16, 2016)

TBH if i was looking for a cheaper alternative to a Prov1 i would go Chrome soft


----------



## Hendy (May 16, 2016)

Z star xv's is what I switched from when changing out the pro v 1x .

Never looked back


----------



## Carpfather1 (May 16, 2016)

Going to try some tour preffered x I think been looking at reviews and all good


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 22, 2017)

I've just started playing a Pro v1x - normally play a variety - mainly Pro v1 and Chrome Soft.  

Is it my imagination or do the Pro v1xs fly straighter and higher i.e. are they less 'spinny' or something.  May actually just be that I'm hitting the ball differently and better - or could it actually be the ball?


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 22, 2017)

If it's an alternative to the Pro V1X I would suggest the Bridgestone B330 or B330-S or the Chromesoft X.  All with a firmer feel more like the Pro V1X.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I've just started playing a Pro v1x - normally play a variety - mainly Pro v1 and Chrome Soft.  

Is it my imagination or do the Pro v1xs fly straighter and higher i.e. are they less 'spinny' or something.  May actually just be that I'm hitting the ball differently and better - or could it actually be the ball?
		
Click to expand...


I had a ball fitting at a Titleist Thursday. From the results which backed up what the Titleist expert said the V1 has a flatter ball flight which is particularly noticeable with the driver. The X generated more spin and a high ball flight with all clubs. We spent quite a lot of time around the greens and the X definitely had more grab for me. For my swing characteristics I found the 1 to be longer than the X by 5 ish yards in carry even though it had a flatter lower flight. For me around the green X was better. V1 is softer, X is still soft just 1 slightly softer.

Interestingly when talking about golf balls in general, I was using the Chrome Soft at the time, the Titleist guys likened its performance more to their NXT range rather than the ProV in terms of what the ball the average punter can buy and were quite scathing of the build and quality control of them. 

The main reason I switched away from pro V was the price but have managed to get enough consistency into my game to not lose as many golf balls anymore so I can just about justify the cost again particularly as I split the cost of the loyalty offer with one of my mates 2 boxes each which brought the price per box down to Chrome Soft range.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 22, 2017)

Recently bought some of the Vice Pro plus to try and am hugely impressed with them. Perform as good as Pro V and, imo of course, feel even nicer of the putter. I'll be sticking with them for the foreseeable, no brainier at half the price per dozen :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 22, 2017)

Wilf said:



			I had a ball fitting at a Titleist Thursday. From the results which backed up what the Titleist expert said the V1 has a flatter ball flight which is particularly noticeable with the driver. The X generated more spin and a high ball flight with all clubs. We spent quite a lot of time around the greens and the X definitely had more grab for me. For my swing characteristics I found the 1 to be longer than the X by 5 ish yards in carry even though it had a flatter lower flight. For me around the green X was better. V1 is softer, X is still soft just 1 slightly softer.

Interestingly when talking about golf balls in general, *I was using the Chrome Soft at the time, the Titleist guys likened its performance more to their NXT range rather than the ProV *in terms of what the ball the average punter can buy and were quite scathing of the build and quality control of them. 

The main reason I switched away from pro V was the price but have managed to get enough consistency into my game to not lose as many golf balls anymore so I can just about justify the cost again particularly as I split the cost of the loyalty offer with one of my mates 2 boxes each which brought the price per box down to Chrome Soft range.
		
Click to expand...

*Here *are you saying that they were saying that the Chrome Soft was like the NXT range and it was the CS they were scathing about.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 22, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*Here *are you saying that they were saying that the Chrome Soft was like the NXT range and it was the CS they were scathing about.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry yes, if you going to compare apples to apples they would compare the CS to NXT not Pro V and said the CS was inferior, bad quality control of the balls (Cores not centred etc) so no two balls behave the same.


----------



## hines57 (Sep 22, 2017)

played with a low handicapper recently who had been given a pack of Vice Pro Plus. He normally plays Pro V1x and felt that the Vice were a great match for them. I tried one and have to agree!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 22, 2017)

I use Vice Pro Plus. Very similar to Pro V 1x & much cheaper


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 22, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I use Vice Pro Plus. Very similar to Pro V 1x & much cheaper
		
Click to expand...

Must give the Vice Pro plus a go - I think @JamesR plays them - and played one round my track day before H4H.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 22, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bridgestone 330 RXS while you can still get them is my choice. Doesn't seem to be much love on here for the Srixon Z Star XV which they marketed as their equivalent
		
Click to expand...

 I play 330 RXS as my main ball and would not consider it similar to V1x
The 330RX would be closer


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 22, 2017)

I have just noticed the date of the OP.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 23, 2017)

jim8flog said:



			I have just noticed the date of the OP.
		
Click to expand...

I just resurrected an old thread as my question was related to it,  of course when a thread is about golf balls an old thread will almost certainly be out of date...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2017)

Tried the Vice Pro Plus. Really liked them and even straight out of the car on a cold morning with a wonky swing the day after a lesson they worked well. Was hugely impressed by the performance around the greens and from 100 yards and in


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 24, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I just resurrected an old thread as my question was related to it,  of course when a thread is about golf balls an old thread will almost certainly be out of date...
		
Click to expand...

One of the 'troubles' is that the Prov1x of 2016 is not the same ball as the Prov1x of 2017 so could lead to mis comparisons

With  the latest versions of Prov1 they have switched around some of the attributes between the two balls. Without bothering to look it up eg the ball flighting characteristics have switched between the two models.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 24, 2017)

jim8flog said:



			One of the 'troubles' is that the Prov1x of 2016 is not the same ball as the Prov1x of 2017 so could lead to mis comparisons

With  the latest versions of Prov1 they have switched around some of the attributes between the two balls. Without bothering to look it up eg the ball flighting characteristics have switched between the two models.
		
Click to expand...

funny you should say that, i'm still using the 15/16 version, but have had the odd round with the new one and prefer the older version. 

not the first time they have changed it though. i remember when i first started using a prov1 they used to state on the box it was only suitable to use the X if you have CHS of greater than 110Mph with the driver. might by a few boxes of the 16 version while they are still about


----------



## shortgame (Sep 24, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			funny you should say that, i'm still using the 15/16 version, but have had the odd round with the new one and prefer the older version. 

not the first time they have changed it though. i remember when i first started using a prov1 they used to state on the box it was only suitable to use the X if you have CHS of greater than 110Mph with the driver. might by a few boxes of the 16 version while they are still about
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, I didn't know this either
I generally use 1's or x's I've found which tend to be either this year's or from 15 or 16

Will have to do some testing now to satisfy my curiosity (not that it'll make any difference to my scores)


----------



## xreyuk (Sep 25, 2017)

The Snell MTB is a great ball, and seems to be a lot more durable than the Vice Pro balls. 

Feel slightly harder on the shorter shots, but seem to spin just as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2017)

xreyuk said:



			The Snell MTB is a great ball, and seems to be a lot more durable than the Vice Pro balls. 

Feel slightly harder on the shorter shots, but seem to spin just as well.
		
Click to expand...

found one of those on Saturday and as i'd never heard of them, just checked it a bucket with crap balls i take to opens as practice balls am leave there. Will have a look for it  and give it a try next time i play.


----------



## xreyuk (Sep 25, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			found one of those on Saturday and as i'd never heard of them, just checked it a bucket with crap balls i take to opens as practice balls am leave there. Will have a look for it and give it a try next time i play.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Snell is the guy who had a big hand in designing the ProV1 and Taylormade TP balls. 

Look here for a ball chart comparing spin rates off a wedge for all balls, and the Snell is the only 'mid-price' ball that comes close.

1 Dozen comes in at Â£29.99 a dozen, with Â£3.99 shipping, but if you can buy their 6 dozen deal, it's Â£26ish per dozen, with free delivery, as anything over Â£50 is free delivery.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2017)

xreyuk said:



			Yeah, Snell is the guy who had a big hand in designing the ProV1 and Taylormade TP balls. 

Look here for a ball chart comparing spin rates off a wedge for all balls, and the Snell is the only 'mid-price' ball that comes close.

1 Dozen comes in at Â£29.99 a dozen, with Â£3.99 shipping, but if you can buy their 6 dozen deal, it's Â£26ish per dozen, with free delivery, as anything over Â£50 is free delivery.
		
Click to expand...

 i can get last years Prov1x for that or even less from a few shops up here, so wouldn't pay that much TBH. Mind you still got 3 boxes of new prov1x and a a boot box full of reg Provs


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2017)

xreyuk said:



			Yeah, Snell is the guy who had a big hand in designing the ProV1 and Taylormade TP balls. 

Look here for a ball chart comparing spin rates off a wedge for all balls, and the Snell is the only 'mid-price' ball that comes close.

1 Dozen comes in at Â£29.99 a dozen, with Â£3.99 shipping, but if you can buy their 6 dozen deal, it's Â£26ish per dozen, with free delivery, as anything over Â£50 is free delivery.
		
Click to expand...

played this afternoon with  the Snell ball against the Prov1 X

Distance  with Driver easy prov1 10 yards at least. a couple i though i'd really crushed with the snell were shorter than the x 

Irons felt fine but down slightly on normal distance
Wedge shots def, less spin than the X most wedge shots from the same lie and hit ran out a bit more where as the PV stopped next to the PM.

Putting, no comparison TBH, Snell felt very clicky and hard off the putter com to the X.

so in summery... no where near as good a ball IMO


----------

